# effect of hairdo with getting rides



## The Hiker (Aug 16, 2018)

I don't give a shit about fashion, but I've been wanting a buzz cut for a while now. But I hitchhike for most of my transportation so I feel like that would cut down on the people picking me up - I'd look scarier. Right now I've a bowl cut - it's ugly looking but very practical. How much do y'all think a buzz would affect hitching?


----------



## roughdraft (Aug 16, 2018)

i think i get what you're saying

i'm a 'fucking' white male who, while having a great volume of facial hair, started balding up top very young and so as i grow my hair way out in the...rear half of my scalp you could say.. it doesn't look wonderful - especially after swimming

and so i generally prefer short, very short hair because it 'looks' better and is less maintenance - i like the feel of a bald head as well - although because it causes me to appear as a skinhead, i do get judgement cast my way which is something i don't want to engage in because internally i don't resemble that

as a result of this judgement i find it's in the best case to have some hair AND wear a hat

so you could get it cut all the way down AND wear a hat too and it'd probably be the same difference

happy travels!


----------



## The Hiker (Aug 16, 2018)

roughdraft said:


> i think i get what you're saying
> 
> i'm a 'fucking' white male who, while having a great volume of facial hair, started balding up top very young and so as i grow my hair way out in the...rear half of my scalp you could say.. it doesn't look wonderful - especially after swimming
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Bedheadred (Aug 16, 2018)

The sides and back of my head are shaved...I think it has no effect on the rides I get. Also, I am female bodied so results may vary.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Aug 16, 2018)

I just shave my head about once a year before summer


----------



## beersalt (Aug 16, 2018)

No effect at all. Considering that the people that pick you up, are alternative in their own right. Most who will pick up hitchikers, pick up those regardless of style.
I've been hitching for a while, the whole time- I've had hairstyles from: dreadlocks, to blue mowhawks. Never let shit like a haircut slow you down.


----------

